# Pair of 7lber's



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

King Kevin gambled on bass fishing today in blackwater and came upwith a few sevens.These 7lber'swere thetwo biggest of7 caught. :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice respectable pair....:clap:clap:clap


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

aaaah nevermind.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice pair. congrats.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dblhlr (11/25/2008)*aaaah nevermind.


Yeah, well, I could say that I already read your mind but anyone who is 94 years old and still believes in Michael Jackson must have _something_ to contribute????? oke :banghead

BTW, rumor has it that MJ is really the tooth fairy! That's the _real_ reason why he has an affinity for little kids.

Those are bruiser bass and I don't care *how* you hold 'em!!!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice hogs nicholas. Do you always take your pics in front of that door?!


----------



## outdoorsalways (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Kevin nice fish, I will call soon.I have a deer I need mounted.

Todd Cutting


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice fish.. No crown?


----------



## boatr (Mar 8, 2009)

why are you keeping females that size this time of year


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *boatr (3/15/2009)*why are you keeping females that size this time of year


Look at the date of the post.....November 24th.


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome catch Kevin... Thanks for sharing !! :bowdown


----------

